# How do you pronounce fjord?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I pronounce it Fi- your-D

I'm sure they're like most other equines that they can live up to 30 years and if they're healthy you can ride them when they're aged.

But I'm just guessing.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Fjord horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Dixie


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's pronounced "fee-ORD". 





 You can hear the announcer say it three times within the first 45 seconds of the video.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

In Norwegian, the "j" has the same sound as the English "y" as in "yes", if that makes the pronounciation make more sense.


----------

